

How to Turn Your VC into Your Worst Enemy - babul
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/vc-worst-enemy.html

======
willchang
What I took away from the article, which I found quite helpful, was that a VC
is nothing but money in the form of a walking, talking, human body. If money
had a personality, that would be what a VC is. So you must cajole them into
your arms and then reassure them that they are safe with you while you get as
much as possible out of them. It is perhaps not by chance that a VC sounds
like a mistress, since they are both forced to maximize a huge, time-sensitive
asset (money, looks) while lacking any expertise.

~~~
dennykmiu
willchang - thank you for your insightful comment. I believe you have captured
my intent for writing this particular article which is that I am not trying to
demonize VC's but only to explain that VC's are humans too (using your words)
and they have needs and responsibilities, just like entrepreneurs.
Unfortunately, for most entrepreneurs, we don't understand how VC's operate
and as a result, we end up paying dearly for our mistakes when we project our
own romantic desires onto the harsh reality.

Based on my past experience, my only correction to your analogy is that we
(the entrepreneurs) are in fact the mistresses here, not the other way around.
The relationship is asymmetrical and we are on the short end of the asymmetry
(until we can generate net cash on our own).

------
brk
Great article. Denny is one of the nicest people I've met in the startup
world...

~~~
babul
I have never met Denny, but I really like his articles.

Added him to the list of people I would like to meet if I am in the U.S. and
we are able to :)

~~~
dennykmiu
babul - if you are ever in San Francisco, look me up. Would love to take you
out to lunch. In the meantime, I am learning to use Friendfeed and you can
track my online movement. Good luck.

<http://friendfeed.com/dennykmiu>

~~~
babul
Great. I hope to be in SV maybe this fall to visit friends doing things there.
It would be nice to meet you.

Just starting to use friendfeed/twitter/etc myself (in an effort to lead a
more transparent life and connect the dots), so will add you in shortly.

Thanks. Take care :)

------
rwebb
this is an incredibly good article. i have had it open in my browser for a
couple of days and finally read it today. wow.

